# Sharing a storefront location...



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has shared a storefront? A buddy of mine just started his own business. He is working out of his house right now,(he is a constable). Well I have been talking about opening up a location because i HATE my job and things just aren't working out running my business from my basement. im not happy where im at in my life right now. He presented the idea of maybe sharing a storefront. He would basically just have a desk in there and have the occasional customer coming in. I would be using it as a regular store selling tee shirts, decals, signs and offering embriodary as well. Do you guys think this is a bad idea? Im not sure if it would look too unprofessional? The way i look at it, we can get a place big enough for both of use for around $1000 a month so my store would only cost me $500. Even if we only got a 6 month lease to try it out...Bad idea? Thanks, Nick


----------



## Platinum-Ink (Nov 27, 2007)

You can't score unless you shoot. Just cover yourself and plan ahead a bit. Come up with a solid business plan if you haven't already and talk things through with the person you'd be sharing the place with. If you're open 6-7 days a week and he is only open 5 days, will he want you to pay more since you're using the storefront and utilities more, etc. Also, will you be doing these services in house or just providing the service but farming out the work? Depending on how much equipment you own and your experience with clients, they should be part of your decision. If this was me, i'd want his business to be in the back since you mentioned it's be a desk and an occasional customer so you may be able to blend it in to make it seem like he has an office for clients to come and speak with him. That way it doesn't give off the feel of two businesses sharing a place to save. Making yourself look bigger than you are isn't a bad thing, just a lot of work. Keep your decisions posted and good luck with everything.


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you for your opinion...The kid im going to be renting the place with is a very close friend. This was sort of his idea so he is willing to cut things down the middle reguardless of how much or little it is used by each. In turn, since he would not be there most of the time, I will take some calls for him here and there. He is more or less getting the place just to say he has an office instead of giving people his home information. I see many pros and cons to this, but I figured if i gave it a 6 month run and make another decision from there. I guess my biggest problem with taking the leap is thinking there is not enough business out there. But, you're right, there is no way of telling if ill make it if i don't do it...Thanks again, Nick


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Great way to end a friendship unless you dot all the I's and cross all the T's. You need everything in writing right down to utilities and who gets what space etc.


----------



## acanvas (Sep 27, 2007)

Listen to Motoskins advice. We started the business with a friend, she quickly fought for all of her family members to play different roles, we started w/ friendly agreements, she kept putting off all the signing of paperwork I created...long story short, before the 1st client came in, we hired an attorney, gave her a "buy out" to make her think she was getting over on us which is exactly the personality type she began to exhibit after we bought everything on our credit and forced her to give up our equipment that was in her home in order to get the cash we offered. It was an emotional nightmare but we got out, knowing we were the only ones who bothered to take the time to start learning the business and the skills there fore, what ever equipment she bought on our buy out cash, she most likely won't ever know how to use properly in order to get return business...our business has sky rocketed in this 1st 1 1/2 yrs because we are meticulous in what we produce and our customer service is flawless! 
Get the paper work in order, sign everything w/ an attorney and do not rent any location until this is done! It may feel cras as a friend but business can change the sweetest people into incompetant monsters you never knew existed. Besides, he'll probably hear lots of people saying what I would, dude, it's not fair for you to pay 50% since you use probably less that 10% of space and utilities...I really doubt he'll continue to be o.k. with this once the bills roll in.
Also, before you move on why is your business not picking up? Are you cold calling enough, visiting each client at their local which keeps them out of your unimpressive basement but seems like your simply providing outstanding customer service? are you only boxing the perfect shirt and saying hell to the standard use of the "bottom of the pile" trick played by many printer? Are you staying in touch with clients so your building a friendly relationship that clients won't want to leave? Lots of questions for your self and lots of legal leg work before any decisions are timely.
Good luck! We can't wait to move into a warehouse, for us printing for others rather than having our own line, we can move into a warehouse which may be less expensive...can't wait for that day! WE are waiting until our existing business can afford our rent, utilities, health insurance, salaries and payroll for 1 staff to begin with, we've got a good thing going and don't want to make it collapse due to shortages on capital..the number 1 reason 97% of all business fail in the 1st 5 years, most of those in the 1st year...


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for all the advice guys. you really made me think of the other end of it. We have been friends for 10 years but I could see something like def coming between us. I also have another friend would be the first to point out why we were paying the same rent when I was using more space. When the idea was presented to me I was thinking maybe get a 6 month lease. Both of use could pay $3000 up front and split the utilities. Im just trying to get the ball rolling...

The reason things are slow is because about 95% of my business is done online at this point. I odn't have a website up yet (it's being built right now) but i deal with car clubs and things like that. I also have a regular fulltime job so it makes it hard to find free time to promote. I really want to get a buzz going and set up shop though.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

One other word of advice..if you are going to quit your regular job...You should have enough $$ to last at least 6 months without any income from the business. Otherwise you are heading for a train wreck.It sort of sounds like you are looking for something grab to get out of a job you admit you hate. I have been around a loooong time and I have seem many ventures between friends and relatives go down the tube. so go carefully...

One other option to consider is for you to lease the building...and sublet desk space and phone ans service to your friend. This way you would have total control over the building, util etc.. then again he could always opt out leaving you with the lease.


all in all...read Fred and Brenda's comment carefully ...there is a lot of good info


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you, that is good advice as well. I was thinking about opening shop from about 8-5 everyday and possibly getting a job waitering at night a few nights a week for a little security money for now. I was also hoping once my website is up I will be able to generate atleast $200 a week from that but i know thats something that takes time. The other thing im debating about right now is if i should buy the embriodary machine or wait. It would be one less $300 bill a month, but also might bring in a lot more business...


----------



## acanvas (Sep 27, 2007)

We are a screen printing studio, that's what we do...however I will never pass up a buck, when a client ask can we expand their retail or corporate identity line w/ embroidery, why of course we can do that for you, they want promo products, of course we can do that for you...we outsource everything our clients want that we don't do...saves us from too many bills and too much learning time while we continue to learn the vast spectrum called screen printing. We've only been at this a year and a half, we really have no business trying to learn embroidery on top of it...we just want to learn to be the best damn printers for the creative indi markets and eventually for the top guns in the design industry....humble beginnings with a clearly defined big vision!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Brenda is right on...I outsource most of what I do except some plastisol, sublimation and some transfers...anyone want a new never used pad printer? Once I learned how easy outsourcing is...I never looked back. I belong to a couple promotional product organizations (Sage, PPAI, ASI) and I can find someone to do most anything


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Great way to end a friendship unless you dot all the I's and cross all the T's. You need everything in writing right down to utilities and who gets what space etc.


 
Agreed 100%


----------

